# Strobe Lights



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm wanting to add some strobe lights to my truck this year, to go in the taillights and front corner lights. What are some quality brands to buy, were to find them and pricing. I've looked on ebay (which have many cheap quality) and researched on Galls.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

On the tailgate? I assume you mean in the rear lights.
Whelen is a good brand. 
The nice thing about hIdeaway strobes, is they are inter changeable. I believe I have Able 2 tubes w/ a whelen csp 660.
I hate it to tell you the truth. The tubes just keep going out. And it's 25$ a tube. I'll be switching over to LED soon. Unfortunately it won't be as bright but it comes with a 5 year warrenty 
Plus the patterns are better and it's easier to sync the lights up. 
also, this is for plowing so unless you are a POC FF, you better not be using these on the road.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I have just converted to LED after having strobes on all of my trucks. They are much more dependable, dont have the wiring issues of the strobes, and have a longer life. Just be careful, in NH hideaways in the taillights are illegal in the red portion of the light, and clears are not allowed either. I use amber in the clear back up light portion of the light, but some trucks only have red rear facing tail lights so they dont work.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.lshlights.com/items.asp?Cc=AmberStrobes&Bc=Whelen


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

downtoearthnh;1331397 said:


> I have just converted to LED after having strobes on all of my trucks. They are much more dependable, dont have the wiring issues of the strobes, and have a longer life. Just be careful, in NH hideaways in the taillights are illegal in the red portion of the light, and clears are not allowed either. I use amber in the clear back up light portion of the light, but some trucks only have red rear facing tail lights so they dont work.


If you are on private proPerty, it doesn't matter. Just turn them off before you get on the road.
I have clear in mine. And the police have seen them. Hell I think FD may have seen them too!


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

even if your a policemen, fireman (volunteer or paid) or emt if it is your personal vehicle you are not suppose to have colored strobes.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to the question, you can get a power supply, cables, and tubes (bulbs) for under $200 easily on ebay. Look around in the main ebay section, not ebay motors, and you'll find a bunch of power supplies sometimes as cheap as $30. I'm running a Whelen CPS690 (90 watt), with 4 strobes and it never gave me a problem last season.

best of luck.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

KEC Maintaince;1331563 said:


> even if your a policemen, fireman (volunteer or paid) or emt if it is your personal vehicle you are not suppose to have colored strobes.


Not entirely true. Im a volunteer fire fighter on two departments. We are allowed to run 360 degrees of red warning lights as well as front facing white strobes. We can run white in rear, but only in tail/reverse lights. This is on our personal vehicles. We also run sirens.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

born2farm;1331574 said:


> Not entirely true. Im a volunteer fire fighter on two departments. We are allowed to run 360 degrees of red warning lights as well as front facing white strobes. We can run white in rear, but only in tail/reverse lights. This is on our personal vehicles. We also run sirens.


I think he means its illegal unless you are on route to a fire/accident/whatever. Its illegal to just turn on your strobes and drive to get groceries.


----------

